# An outdoor "die"ve-in movie screen



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

This is how to make make a simple outdoor screen for halloween and pretty much any kind projection you want. The total cost in my case was $4.50, since I had to buy the sheets from Walmart at $2.00 each. I had everything else lying around from previous home and garden projects. Your costs should be under $40, not including skeletons and what-nots

To start, if you have any 15 or 20 gallon plant buckets (the ones HD uses for trees), save two for this project. You'll also need those big tree stakes. I also got some L-brackets from some vertical blind kits which holds the pvc pipe down. I used 1" pipe to hold everything.

I screwed the L-brackets to the stakes, with the pointy ends facing up.



















Then i put the stakes in the buckets and filled them with any useless dirt I could find. I pounded them in so I'd get a stronger fit on the stake










Going to the pvc pipe, I made two lengths- one to span across for the screen and a another piece to serve as a mid-point to keep the screen from sagging. I inserted a larger size T-section which I could slide freely along the pvc pipe for more flexibility in where I mount the mid piece





































Then from walmart i bought this 2 of these shower screens, at 1.97 apiece. They measure 70x72, so put together the screen should be 70x144, or 165" with tops and the bottoms cut off- which when presenting 2.35 marterial you'll probably not even care about



















Attach them using tie-wraps and to prevent them from moving add or make holes on the bottom to attach them to ground via string or other means.

Voila- or in this case, Boo! You're done. Happy projecting










Victor


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hey*

Is this the same Victor-eyd from the outdoor movie board?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat! Thanks for posting it. I really want a projector...baaaaad.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Halloween Mom said:


> Is this the same Victor-eyd from the outdoor movie board?



You mean someone else made a 165" driveway backyard ht for $20 also?

j/k- yes, its still me...


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

So does using a white shower curtain work for both front and rear projection (ie mounting the projector inside the garage)

Here are some image using my PS3 as source material
Front projection









Rear projection









With flash on









With flash off









Best $4 I've ever spent for theater use!

Victor


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Great idea!
You could also get the see through fabric from Wally-mart ($1 a yard if your lucky) That fabric would work best for rear screen projection. I would wrap it around the frame so there is no break in the middle of the picture.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the site that you want Backyard Theater, outdoor movie theater ideas and forums, take your projector outside!


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

darth stygian said:


> Great idea!
> You could also get the see through fabric from Wally-mart ($1 a yard if your lucky) That fabric would work best for rear screen projection. I would wrap it around the frame so there is no break in the middle of the picture.


You could, but I wouldn't recommend it. And this is why:
My overnight Rear Projection Test - Backyard Theater Forums

Instead just use clear 2" tape and tape the edges together. Also, the panels are 70" tall. The standard fabric roll is I believe only 52" so even if your were to find a suitable fabric that won't hotpot it would still be only a height of 52" more-or-less

Victor


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey victor-eyd


----------



## Jack The ripper (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice! I think i'll use this this year  Thanks!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

What a cool concept. . . and nicely executed. . . Me likey!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Modern Warfare, sigh..brings back many happy memories..


----------

